# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  السيد مديرمنبر اون لاين

## مغربي

*السلام عليكم ورحمت الله السيد مدير المنبربكامل رغبتي بمغادرة منبر مريخاب اون لاين ارجو ان تتكريم باغلاق عضويتي بالمنبر ولك فائق شكري وتقديري وبعتزر لكل شخص ظني ف خير  وقبل اليوم زكرت بان المنبر حصري علي عدديه معينه من الاعضاء  وممكن ترجع الي بوست الكرسي الساخن وتعرف السبب انا طلبت تعليق العضويه لاني ما عرفت الغيها وتلقائيا تاني ما داخل منبركم والسلام عليكم ورشكر كل زول اداني كلمه طيبه
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*بسم الله يا مغربي 

في شنو يا مان ؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله السيد مدير المنبربكامل رغبتي بمغادرة منبر مريخاب اون لاين ارجو ان تتكريم باغلاق عضويتي بالمنبر ولك فائق شكري وتقديري وبعتزر لكل شخص ظني ف خير وقبل اليوم زكرت بان المنبر حصري علي عدديه معينه من الاعضاء وممكن ترجع الي بوست الكرسي الساخن وتعرف السبب انا طلبت تعليق العضويه لاني ما عرفت الغيها وتلقائيا تاني ما داخل منبركم والسلام عليكم ورشكر كل زول اداني كلمه طيبه



السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم مغربي وقد تكون بمثابة الابن  الردود في الكرسي حسب الاسبقية الزمينة والرد ياتي بالترتيب وللان لم اصل دور مشاركتكم لاقوم بالرد عليها  وانا الان في مناسبة زواج وسوف اتابع البوست واوصل الرد  ويمكنك مراجعة ذلك انني لم اترك اسبقية واذهب لبعدها 
هذا مالزم  مع شكري واحترامي لشخصك
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*بالغت يا مغربي اذا كان قصدك بوست ضيف المنبر 
...
و زى ما وضح ليك عمنا و والدنا و صديقنا و أستاذنا إبراهيم عطية انو الردود بالترتيب يا صاحب و دورك بجيك 

...
يا صاحب في تانى شئ اقولو ليك 
عندنا في المنبر دا  ( كوامر ) بنعتبرهم زى ابواتنا عديل كدا  
من ضمنهم والدنا و أستاذنا إبراهيم عطية و حتى قاعدين نزيل حواجز و فوارق السن الكبير و المقام و احترامنا ليهم انا واحد من الناس بتجاوز كل المسموح به و بقول (للكومر) فيهم يا صاحب 
شفت كيف 

..
و دا من حسنات المنبر  انو أزال الفوارق و أعزاء لهم مكان كبير في قلوب الجميع قاعدين معانا في واطة الله دى و بنتعامل كأننا زملان دراسة بفضل المريخ 
...
                        	*

----------


## ودبابكر

*لو كنت مدير المنبر لقبلت الطلب فورا والغيت العضويه
                        	*

----------


## ودبابكر

*من 2012 و16 مشاركه والله ما مفروض يتاسفو عليك زاتو
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

بالغت يا مغربي اذا كان قصدك بوست ضيف المنبر 
...
و زى ما وضح ليك عمنا و والدنا و صديقنا و أستاذنا إبراهيم عطية انو الردود بالترتيب يا صاحب و دورك بجيك 

...
يا صاحب في تانى شئ اقولو ليك 
عندنا في المنبر دا  ( كوامر ) بنعتبرهم زى ابواتنا عديل كدا  
من ضمنهم والدنا و أستاذنا إبراهيم عطية و حتى قاعدين نزيل حواجز و فوارق السن الكبير و المقام و احترامنا ليهم انا واحد من الناس بتجاوز كل المسموح به و بقول (للكومر) فيهم يا صاحب 
شفت كيف 

..
و دا من حسنات المنبر  انو أزال الفوارق و أعزاء لهم مكان كبير في قلوب الجميع قاعدين معانا في واطة الله دى و بنتعامل كأننا زملان دراسة بفضل المريخ 
...



الاخ التجاني السلام عليك ورحمة الله 
بشكرك جدا ع الكلام المقصود وبصراحه لكل شخص احتترام وتقدير بداخلي صغيرا وكبيرا وبايجاز التجاوز حصل اذا كتان بقصد او غير قصد الله اعلم ويمكنك الرجوع للمنشور 
حاجه اخيره بشكرك جدا ع المداخله
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودبابكر
					

لو كنت مدير المنبر لقبلت الطلب فورا والغيت العضويه



ي شيخنا انا تقدمت بطلبي بكامل رقبتي ف المغادره والان مغادر وما بتنقص من مريخيتي شيئ الغاء العضويه كنت مريخي وساظل مرخي كنت دي قبل العضويه فهمت
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودبابكر
					

من 2012 و16 مشاركه والله ما مفروض يتاسفو عليك زاتو



من 2012 وانا بحاول برقم الظروف ادي المنبر المستطاع واشارك بقدر الامكان من 2012 وانا ما نسيت اني مشترك ف هذا المنبر رقم انشغال الحال بعدين ليه حسستني انو بينا مشكله شخصيه ومقوم نفسك ومبادر بالشين ليه ف ردود من قبل ردك كان تتعظ منها وانا لا احسبها الا لجهلك فقط
فقط ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين لم يضع عدد معين للمشاركات كي تفضل بين المشتركين يكفي اني من 2012 لم انقطع عن المنبر وانا ما منتظر من زول يتأسف ع خروجي من المنبر مع كامل احترامي لكل شخص ظن في الخير وحاجه اخيره ليك انا خاطبتت مدير المنبر انتت رديت علي بياتو حق لا اراك من المشرفين او مدير المنبر
بنصحك تمشي تعمل كشف نظر لانو انا مشاركاتتي ما 16 مشاركاتي اتتعدت ال 300 مشاركه فعلا انت جديد وما فاهم لسه حاجه دي دلاله ع انونفسك شريره ما فاهم وعايز تشاكل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

الاخ التجاني السلام عليك ورحمة الله 
بشكرك جدا ع الكلام المقصود وبصراحه لكل شخص احتترام وتقدير بداخلي صغيرا وكبيرا وبايجاز التجاوز حصل اذا كتان بقصد او غير قصد الله اعلم ويمكنك الرجوع للمنشور 
حاجه اخيره بشكرك جدا ع المداخله




انا بقول ليك للمرة الثالثه لم يحدث تجاوز راجع المتداخلين البعدك والقبلك والبوست موجود احسبك عامل قضية بدون اي وجه حق للمرة الاخيرة البوست دة السستم بيسجل زمن المشاركة ويرقم المشاركة حسب الاسبقية ودي اخر مرة برد عليك 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

الاخ التجاني السلام عليك ورحمة الله 
بشكرك جدا ع الكلام المقصود وبصراحه لكل شخص احتترام وتقدير بداخلي صغيرا وكبيرا وبايجاز التجاوز حصل اذا كتان بقصد او غير قصد الله اعلم ويمكنك الرجوع للمنشور 
حاجه اخيره بشكرك جدا ع المداخله




و عليكم السلام يا صديقنا 
...
لا لم يحصل تجاوز و لم يتخطاك عمنا و أستاذنا إبراهيم 
بل رد على الجميع حسب التسلسل الزمني و أعطى كل صاحب حق حقه 
ارجع للمشاركات و سترى بعينك و لاحظ لكل مشاركة رقم و ستجد الترتيب حسب رقم المشاركات 
...
أتمنى تراجع البوست مرة أخرى و إذا وجدت انك أخطأت فعليك بالاعتذار
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*طلب مرفوض ياحبيبنا مغربي 

ومافي شلليات ولا حاجه 

واصل مع اخوانك في المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودبابكر
					

من 2012 و16 مشاركه والله ما مفروض يتاسفو عليك زاتو




 ودبابكر 


                 مريخي جديد             

  


الحالة
 غير متصل
تاريخ التسجيل
Jan 2010
المشاركات
9

معدل تقييم المستوى
 0 


أب سينية جاي يضحك على أب سينينتين!!!. 


 مغربي 



     مريخي متميز             

  

الحالة غير متصل
                     تاريخ التسجيل                   Jan 2012
 المشاركات305
                                                                                         معدل تقييم المستوى                     16


لاعبي المفضل: 






*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ارجع يا مغربى،،،،
وبرد نفسك،
سيب الفارغة،
وشارك معنا،
وافرض نفسك على الاخرين،،،،
مافى شلليات،،
ومافى زول فينا شاف التانى الا القليل،،،
تصدق،،،،
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## مغربي

*منور ي ابوحميد نعسان ولا شنو
                        	*

----------

